# Tuckerton, N.J. Vintage bicycle show & swap May 26



## mike j (May 7, 2019)

Village bicycle 213 Main St. Tuckerton, N.J. is sponsoring a free show & swap Sunday 0800 to 1300, May 26. I've been to this show a couple of times, it's not that big but some great stuff has shown up there. Will try to make it there myself.


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (May 11, 2019)

Putting some new bikes in the shop for this one.


----------



## Puruconm (May 17, 2019)

Yeap


----------



## 1968fury (May 19, 2019)

What is the address for the show?


----------



## mike j (May 20, 2019)

Scroll up three posts.


----------

